# Kaufberatung und Erfahrungsberichte mit Unterwasserkamera



## billie1 (13. März 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen. Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit auf der Suche nach einer Unterwasserkamera und wollte max 200 Euro ausgeben incl Monitor und Kabel. Da ich dieses Teil max 3 - 4 mal pro Jahr im Gebrauch haben werde wollte ich nicht mehr ausgeben aber mir auch kein Teil kaufen mit welchen ich nicht zufrieden bin. Ich habe Kameras mit Weiß LED`s oder Infrarot gefunden ??? Deshalb meine Frage   --  Wer von Euch kann mir bei meiner Suche helfen. Ich würde mich auch über diverse Link`s sehr freuen da das Angebot sehr groß ist. Danke und Grüße aus Bayern  Billie    |wavey:


----------



## billie1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung und Erfahrungsberichte mit Unterwasserkamera*

Hi, wenn bis 200,- nichts dabei ist würde ich mein Limit bis 300,-  erhöhen.  mfg Billie


----------



## billie1 (14. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung und Erfahrungsberichte mit Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo, keiner da ?  mfg Billie


----------



## billie1 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung und Erfahrungsberichte mit Unterwasserkamera*

Wo sind die Angler mit dem Durchblick ?


----------



## billie1 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung und Erfahrungsberichte mit Unterwasserkamera*

Hi, vieleicht kennt auch jemand die Firma Klarstein welche sehr günstige Unterwasserkameras im Angebot hat. Ob sie was taugen weiß ich leider nicht und bin deshalb auf euere Hilfe angewiesen.  mfg Billie


----------



## renreh (19. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung und Erfahrungsberichte mit Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo,
ich habe mir meine Kamera bei eBay gekauft, bin damit sehr zufrieden, habe sie auf der Ostsee im Einsatz gehabt, gibt doch mal bei eBay die Artikel Nummer 200585376404 ein, da findest Du die Kamera für 90 € vom gleichen Anbieter bekommst Du die Kamera komplett mit Monitor und Koffer für 250 € vielleicht hilft es Dir ja weiter.
Herzliche Grüße aus Schwentinental

Renreh


----------



## billie1 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung und Erfahrungsberichte mit Unterwasserkamera*

Hi, auf welche Daten muß ich denn bei der Kamera genau achten ?  mfg


----------



## renreh (24. März 2011)

*AW: Kaufberatung und Erfahrungsberichte mit Unterwasserkamera*

Hallo, 
wenn Du Bilder von der Unterwasserkamera sehen willst, schau Dir mal bei Rute und Rolle das Februar Heft an, beim Echolottest kam die Kamera zum Einsatz.
Herzliche Grüße aus Schwentinental


----------

